# General Topics > General Discussion & News >  Muellleri frog

## rainbow

Hello...
I just joined this forum.
I would like to know anything about muelleri frog. For your information I am working in the zoo
would you mind inform me?
Thank you very much

----------


## Ebony

Hi there and welcome to the forum. :Frog Smile: 

Sorry Im not familiar with that frog species but sure we have a member who will be able to help you.

----------


## Terry

> Hello...
> I just joined this forum.
> I would like to know anything about muelleri frog. For your information I am working in the zoo
> would you mind inform me?
> Thank you very much


Hi! welcome to the forum. There are three species of frogs that I know of named after German anatomist, Johannes Mueller:

Xenopus muelleri (Mueller's Platanna/Geelpensplatanna)
Dermatonotus muelleri (Pudgy Frog)
Centrolene muelleri

If you have a picture or description, we may be able to help. I also worked at a zoo as an amphibian keeper.

----------

